

SmileNLP is open sourced as part of SmileMiner - haifeng
http://github.com/haifengl/smile/tree/master/SmileNLP

======
haifeng
It is not a bloated NLP library. Instead, it focuses on basic stuffs such as
sentence splitter and tokenizer, bigram statistical test, phrase extractor,
keyword extractor, stemmer, POS tagging, relevance ranking. Combined with
various machine learning algorithms e.g. HMM, maxent, CRF, etc., you can work
out advanced applications such as sentiment analysis, named entity
recognition, etc.

